# Haunted Mansion Butler Costume HELP!!!



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone!
I've been wanting to make a Haunted Mansion butler costume FOR A LONG TIME!!! Does anyone know where I can acquire a tuxedo, topcoat, vest, etc.? If anyone can help, that'd be great!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This listing ends _very_ soon, so I hope that you catch this in time: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adult-Mens-...430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5677230db6. Here is a much better photo of the Midnight Ripper costume that is included, which I am thinking could work: http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Covenan...114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ed091cf2.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Never shopped aliexpress before, but ...
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/174134...-Shipping&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Neither of those examples look like the Haunted Mansion butlers costumes.

I wanted to do this as well a few years ago and I couldnt find any cheap way to do it and have it look like the real HM butler costumes, the only options I found was to buy the cloth required and make it, or, hire someone to make it.......neither were cost effective for me so I never went through with it. I hope you have better luck getting the right costume


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion..i wasn't trying to say my suggestion was it. I was only pointing to probably the only other green tailcoat in existence haha.. seriously, google green tailcoat, tux etc and see what comes up...I guess disney pulled the colors on purpose to keep their costumes unique haha


----------

